# How to Delete a race from a Benzing Express



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Does anyone know how to delete a race from a Benzing Express e-clock. I have been working with one and I can do everything-Basketing,Clocking,Evaluating-I can print everything but I cant figure out how to delete the race after evaluating. Thanks Jeff PS this is a Express not the G-2


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Is it a trainning race? If its an old race your club would have to erase it with the club clock.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Its a test race I put in to get some experince with the clock.I have the club unit .I have basketed the birds clocked the birds like they came home from a race and evaluated the race and printed out the sheets but now I cant figure out how to delete the race so I can do another one. Jeff


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Call siegel they will send you a manual, if you don't have one, or go to the benzing website and you can get the manual there also.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks I got it figured out. Jeff


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

good,now you are set to go.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep...I and the clock will be there Friday night oh yea and a bird with a chip ring. Jeff


----------

